# Lyn Weber EG-1



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

Evening all,

So I've tried my best at searching the forum for this query to no avail - probably due to my own skills.

Does anyone on the forum own or previously owned a Lyn Weber EG-1 or know of a UK coffee shop using one?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

guess you'll find some users at home-barista site


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

Stanic said:


> guess you'll find some users at home-barista site


 Thanks I'll have a look. I found some older comments - seems very little recent activity surrounding this.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I think Eric C knows something about this.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

I am interested in this grinder as well. Not enough information for it though.


----------



## EricC (Apr 25, 2011)

@THR_Crema Yes, I used to own a LynWeber EG-1, what do you want to know?


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

How do you compare it to a hybrid burrs grinder like Versalab?


----------



## EricC (Apr 25, 2011)

In my opinion, with my limited tastebuds I would say that the way the Versalab works is not that far different to a flat burr grinder like the LynWeber EG-1 or any other flat burr grinder for that matter.

As far as I see it, the conical part of the burrs acts like a pre-breaker and then feeds the result to the flats, in other words, this increases the theoretical size of the flat burrs thus making the Versalab more comparable with a larger flat burr grinder.

When I bought my Versalab M3, September 2007, 13 years ago it was the only grinder designed for single dosing and came with the bonus of having a relatively small footprint.

When the LynWeber EG-1 came out i bought one of the very first in 2016.

It is a great design, really well constructed and very easy to use. As far as taste differences between LynWeber EG-1 and the Versalab M3, to my uncultured tastebuds there was very little difference between the two.

For a supertaster the differences may be like night and day.


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

EricC said:


> In my opinion, with my limited tastebuds I would say that the way the Versalab works is not that far different to a flat burr grinder like the LynWeber EG-1 or any other flat burr grinder for that matter.
> 
> As far as I see it, the conical part of the burrs acts like a pre-breaker and then feeds the result to the flats, in other words, this increases the theoretical size of the flat burrs thus making the Versalab more comparable with a larger flat burr grinder.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the information Eric 👍

Was there a particular reason you sold it or just fancied something new?

I'll have a look at the versa lab some more then to compare.


----------



## EricC (Apr 25, 2011)

Cheers,

No particular reason, just the usual, I thought that i would like to try something new.

Yes, there are quite a few single dosing grinders out there now, all vying for top spot.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## Bolta (May 11, 2014)

Things that I like about my EG1 v2:



single dosing


motor mounted above the burrs, no build up of grounds


quick opening of the burr chamber for cleaning


variable speed


magnetically mounted burrs


5 micron adjustment increments


no RDT


had a charred piece of plastic in my coffee once and the EG1 stopped, opened the burr gap and dropped everything


just a short list


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

Bolta said:


> Things that I like about my EG1 v2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Many thanks 🙏 can we have a photo of your setup please?


----------



## JackHK (Aug 26, 2017)

I use ikea spice glass with my EG-1, thats my set up opcorn:


----------



## Drekly (Feb 19, 2021)

EricC said:


> When the LynWeber EG-1 came out i bought one of the very first in 2016.


 I'm sure a lot has changed, but how much of your purchase was 'extras'? I'm tempted by the EG-1 + Bean Cellar + Bean Counter, but I'm very aware that VAT and import duty and shipping will greatly increase the cost from what's listed on the site. Also did you have any experience with the ultra burrs? I mainly focus on espresso so I'm assuming I don't need them.


----------



## EricC (Apr 25, 2011)

@Drekly There were no such things as extras when I bought my EG-1, or at least I don't remember them and never ordered them.

I do now own 20 of the "Bean Cellars" which are perfect for single dosing especially with my Versalab M3/4 and Monolith MAX grinders.

No i'm afraid that I have no experience with any other than the standard screw mounted burrs.

Yes, the standard burrs are perfect for espresso.


----------



## Drekly (Feb 19, 2021)

Sorry for being vague. When I said extras I was referring to extra charges, such as duty, shipping, vat!

Thanks so much for your response!


----------



## EricC (Apr 25, 2011)

@Drekly Ah, I see.

Well there was £259 payable to DHL, and as far as I can remember that was it.


----------



## Drekly (Feb 19, 2021)

@EricC Wow! At $3,495.00/£2,513.48 that's only 10.3% extra for shipping, tax, and duty?!

Maybe I can go for the whole weber set! 😬


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

That seems a low percentage as I understand VAT at 20% plus duty will be payable. Perhaps the EG1 was cheaper when EricC bought his? Might be worth checking with HMRC to avoid an unexpected surcharge.

https://www.gov.uk/goods-sent-from-abroad/tax-and-duty


----------



## Drekly (Feb 19, 2021)

Jollybean said:


> That seems a low percentage as I understand VAT at 20% plus duty will be payable. Perhaps the EG1 was cheaper when EricC bought his? Might be worth checking with HMRC to avoid an unexpected surcharge.
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/goods-sent-from-abroad/tax-and-duty


 So more likely, £2,513.48 + 20% VAT.

£3,016.176, Plus Duty, Plus shipping.

Looks like Duty would be under HS code 850940? "Electromech Food Grinder"

https://www.flexport.com/data/hs-code/850940-electromech-food-grinder-processor-mixer-extrctor

I entered the details into 'simplyduty.com' with a £100 shipping guess, and it gave this:








Essentially if you convert the website price from $ to £, you won't be far off the final landed price it seems!


----------



## Usagercoffee (Jul 31, 2021)

They have just launched their new Key Coffee Grinder, it is currently live on Indiegogo I believe 🙃


----------



## EricC (Apr 25, 2011)

@Drekly Yes, I think that you are spot on there.

Don't forget, as an early adopter we were offered a special price, and also paid a deposit approximately 6 months before the final payment and shipment.

But yes, I do think that you are safe with the pounds for dollars conversion.


----------



## Drekly (Feb 19, 2021)

@Usagercoffee It looks great but I'm after big beautiful flat burrs!

@EricC That's a very good point! Knowing my luck I'll order the EG-1 and they'll announce a new EG-2 with early bird pricing! It is 5 years old now, and we've seen a HG-2...


----------



## JackHK (Aug 26, 2017)

Drekly said:


> @Usagercoffee It looks great but I'm after big beautiful flat burrs!
> 
> @EricC That's a very good point! Knowing my luck I'll order the EG-1 and they'll announce a new EG-2 with early bird pricing! It is 5 years old now, and we've seen a HG-2...


 EG-1 is already version 2, rember some one ask Douglas Weber online somewhere about EG-1 also will be upgradet, his response was : no (unfortunately I have no source)


----------



## Drekly (Feb 19, 2021)

JackHK said:


> EG-1 is already version 2, rember some one ask Douglas Weber online somewhere about EG-1 also will be upgradet, his response was : no (unfortunately I have no source)


 Interesting! That's a relief (if I buy an EG-1) but also kind of sad, as I'm sure there are numerous ways people have discovered it could be improved. I hear some talk of it jamming easier than other high value grinders, and of the wipers tearing, for example. The new magnetic grinding tumbler on the key looks like a fantastic innovation too.


----------



## JackHK (Aug 26, 2017)

Drekly said:


> Interesting! That's a relief (if I buy an EG-1) but also kind of sad, as I'm sure there are numerous ways people have discovered it could be improved. I hear some talk of it jamming easier than other high value grinders, and of the wipers tearing, for example. The new magnetic grinding tumbler on the key looks like a fantastic innovation too.


 I have the first EG-1, with no problems, I 'm so happy with this I property never will replace it, maybe I will upgrade to the new magnetec burr's, the wipes I only replace few times, they hold minimum for a year or more in a home setup

I never jam my grinder, no matter how fine I go with super light 'imposible' roasted beans, The Eg-1 grind every thing, no jamming 🥰


----------



## JackHK (Aug 26, 2017)

Drekly said:


> Interesting! That's a relief (if I buy an EG-1) but also kind of sad, as I'm sure there are numerous ways people have discovered it could be improved. I hear some talk of it jamming easier than other high value grinders, and of the wipers tearing, for example. The new magnetic grinding tumbler on the key looks like a fantastic innovation too.


 Ps. do you discover weber made a forum in his webside https://weberworkshops.com/pages/forum?p=general-825225


----------



## Drekly (Feb 19, 2021)

JackHK said:


> I have the first EG-1, with no problems, I 'm so happy with this I property never will replace it, maybe I will upgrade to the new magnetec burr's, the wipes I only replace few times, they hold minimum for a year or more in a home setup
> 
> I never jam my grinder, no matter how fine I go with super light 'imposible' roasted beans, The Eg-1 grind every thing, no jamming 🥰


 That sounds perfect, thanks for the confidence boost! Looking forward to their next stock delivery!



JackHK said:


> Ps. do you discover weber made a forum in his webside https://weberworkshops.com/pages/forum?p=general-825225


 Yes! I joined yesterday actually! I've been reading through all the EG-1 Owner's thread posts - it's the place with the most critique of the machine I think, you get to see very real issues that users have had. On further reading, the support from Weber workshops seems to be unfortunately hit-and-miss, with seemingly more effort being put into marketing than support.

I still want an EG-1, but fingers crossed the machine I order will work perfectly and won't have issues! It sounds like yours is a good example.


----------



## Drekly (Feb 19, 2021)

Mine gets dispatched on the 20th (tomorrow) 😬😬😬


----------



## GarethM (Sep 9, 2021)

@Drekly I just saw your post. I'm not sure if you ordered yours, but I've put mine up for sale. It's hugely discounted compared to buying it directly and paying import fees and it's only a couple of months old


----------



## Drekly (Feb 19, 2021)

Drekly said:


> Mine gets dispatched on the 20th (tomorrow) 😬😬😬





GarethM said:


> @Drekly I just saw your post. I'm not sure if you ordered yours, but I've put mine up for sale. It's hugely discounted compared to buying it directly and paying import fees and it's only a couple of months old


 Unfortunately, I had already had my machine for a week or two before your message! Terrible timing, I would likely have bitten your hand off for it.

Out of interest, why did you decide to sell so soon after owning one?


----------

